# Nismo GTR delivered in Cyprus



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have just received my GTR NISMO in CYPRUS this week and, since we are driving on the same side of the road, was wondering if there have been any Nismos in the UK delivered yet? 

Thanks


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

When you have more posts, get some pics up, or we will not believe you!

Bobby


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm sure Mook has scrapped the minimum 15 posts required to post pics.

Congrats on your purchase, get those pics up.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Indeed. 3 posts now to post images.


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

Can I upload the images from my pc without posting the URL? How can I do it?


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Think that's the first one on the forum!


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

Probably the first one with right hand drive outside Japan as well. 
Was told by my dealer that its the first Matte Grey in Europe. 

Picking the car up on Tuesday from the show room.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice.

Like the rabbits ears shaddow in the photo too.


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Very nice looking car . Congratulations


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

That looks so purposeful! Couldn't think of many more imposing views in a rear view mirror considering the sheer size of the thing as well.

Congratulations.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

very nice  , just dont let Sir Hoy near it :runaway:


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Does look awesome, have to admit. If i purchased this first thing Alcon Carbon Kit, would complement this soooo much


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice one! Looks really nice can't wait to see one in the flesh! Post some more pics up when it's on the road :thumbsup:


----------



## Clogger (Sep 15, 2014)

Very nice, congrats


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Very nice mate. Congratulations!

Did you order either N-Attack Pack? (Though, that maybe be UK only???)


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Very Very Nice! - congratulations


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

CT17 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Like the rabbits ears shaddow in the photo too.


haha. thank you. these r my fingers though. cant stand those phone covers with ears haha


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

Chronos said:


> very nice  , just dont let Sir Hoy near it :runaway:


loool .... never! 

Thank you


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

Evo9lution said:


> Very nice mate. Congratulations!
> 
> Did you order either N-Attack Pack? (Though, that maybe be UK only???)


Cheers!

No, I have not. And unfortunately I have not ordered titanium exhaust either, which I am regretting now. 

I heard N-Attach pack just got available in uk this week. Im pretty sure its not available in Cyprus yet. Besides, Ive heard you got to ship your Nismo back to Japan for them to install it.


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you all. I will be posting more photos some time next week. 

If you want any specific pics, request them here.


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice. What area of Cyprus are you? I am coming over for holiday in march hope the weather will be as nice as my last visit in march.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Talk about making an entrance! Nice first post/topic!


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

car killer said:


> Very nice. What area of Cyprus are you? I am coming over for holiday in march hope the weather will be as nice as my last visit in march.


Greek area. Limassol. Weather is getting better already


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

Bow down great start to this forum mate, you have everyone tossing on there computers now!

Bobby


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!!!!! That's the only word that needs to be said!!
Very, very nice pal! Enjoy.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Also fm Limassol, hope we can get to meet sometime, congrats on the purchase looks absolutely stunning!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Where's Steve?

Great purchase, the car looks amazing! Have you driven/owned a previous R35 before? If so your view on how it drives in comparison once you pick it up?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I will send our main forum fan Steve round to give it a polish up for you as all he talks about is how good the Nismo is.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

AEL_GTR_CYPRUS said:


> I heard N-Attach pack just got available in uk this week. Im pretty sure its not available in Cyprus yet. Besides, Ive heard you got to ship your Nismo back to Japan for them to install it.


I believe they ship the NISMO cars to the UK stock then attack the N-Attack packs here.
Might be different in Cyprus though.

Defintely need some high quality pics of this once it's on the road. :bowdown1:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

JapFreak786 said:


> Where's Steve?



Just 1 minute apart on posting!

Steve is getting his shammy leather out the garage and will be on the first flight he can get tonight


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Also fm Limassol, hope we can get to meet sometime, congrats on the purchase looks absolutely stunning!!


would be my pleasure. Lets say friday next week? DM me your details. Will be nice to see ur r34 as well.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Lovely! And the roads there are much better than here so you will retain your fillings for at least a week.


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

JapFreak786 said:


> Where's Steve?
> 
> Great purchase, the car looks amazing! Have you driven/owned a previous R35 before? If so your view on how it drives in comparison once you pick it up?


Personally, this is my first ever GTR. However, my father owns 4 R32s and is a drag racer in Russia. So I guess the love for this car is in my genes 

I have sat in a few R35s before and although I am still to drive the Nismo, it already felt much raugher, while we were parking it in the show room


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

So come on tell us.. Who are you? How have you been privileged with the first one? 

Come on.. You were all thinking the same thing! Haha


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

LiamGTR said:


> So come on tell us.. Who are you? How have you been privileged with the first one?
> 
> Come on.. You were all thinking the same thing! Haha


To be honest, there is not much to tell you guys. Hehe. In order to secure the car I had to order it 12 month ago and wait for the whole year for it ot be delivered. Actually, the car should have been in Cyprus in November, but it has failed paint stress tests 3 times. (since matte grey is a new paint and they had problems applying it on the front bumper) 

Last Saturday it has arrived in Cyprus and is currently being registered etc. 

Mind you, the ship it has arrived on is currently on its way around europe and is arriving in UK (Newcastle) on the 15th Feb. So I wouldnt be surprised if there were a few more Nismos on board of the ship for UK market.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

AEL_GTR_CYPRUS said:


> would be my pleasure. Lets say friday next week? DM me your details. Will be nice to see ur r34 as well.


PM sent


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

I holiday in Cyprus for a few months of the year and have a place in ayios tychonas . Hope to see this beast around ::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

Some photos taken from today. Sorry for iphone quality. Complain directly to Apple


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow!!!!!! They look incredible is the matt finish too! Feel free to post more pictures.


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Semi? Check !!


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks great!
Needs an Akrapovic to complement the carbon 

Protegimus


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

AEL_GTR_CYPRUS said:


> To be honest, there is not much to tell you guys. Hehe. In order to secure the car I had to order it 12 month ago and wait for the whole year for it ot be delivered. Actually, the car should have been in Cyprus in November, but it has failed paint stress tests 3 times. (since matte grey is a new paint and they had problems applying it on the front bumper)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Newcastle you say? I live there  Wonder if any are destined for JM Imports


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Very nice car. Thanks for posting. Enjoy


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Congratulations file, looks fantastic:bowdown1:. First impressions??


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I've renamed the thread to something a bit more appropriate


----------



## stealth46 (Jul 21, 2013)

Congrats mate. The car looks awesome and loving that matt grey paint


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

looks epic, and very lary in that colour!


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Congrats, that looks stunning mate. Not jealous at all


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

I think I just came ...





Need to change underwear, brb


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

That paint finish looks absolutely awesome... i want to get the new rear lights on my car now as they look so good on your car. Congratulations, that is a very very beautiful car! 

H


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes, that's very nice. :bowdown1:

Congratulations on the purchase, looks great.


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you everyone! The paint is truly amazing. Looks great under the cyprus sun! 

First impressions? Im overwhelmed! So much power! So much confidence! 

Already resulted in 1 accident and 1 near miss of drivers staring at the car and forgetting to break. 

Welcome to Cyprus!


----------



## Gavinsan (May 28, 2012)

Phew i had to read that post twice before i interpreted that nismo is fine and someone else crashed


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

Iphone pic from my mate, while driving his Black Edition 2012.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

The car looks lovely enjoy being a cypriot myself i know they like to screw you on cars i mean add tax on top in cyprus i wonder how much its cost you over the uk list price.


----------



## shaunyboy (Oct 22, 2014)

Holy cow thats amazing, love the nismo lovely car you have there


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

Daaamn  Congrats on your new car! It looks absolutely gorgeous! Enjoy in great health! 

Ooh, and pictures will never be enough, so... try to prove me wrong


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh that made me tingle. Very nice.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

I think we need some outside pictures, in the nice Cyprus sun..  AEL_GTR_CYPRUS


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Ohh that looks amazing, even better then the Press shots. 

If any R35 owners looking to don Nismo badge (as seen on this Nismo)  , I have 2 Kicking about.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/267241-f...ghts-bumper-volk-rays-te37-alloys-brembo.html


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

was fortunate to randomly meet some gtr enthusiasts today while cruising during the day. One of them happened to be a photographer. Below is one of many images he has taken. Enjoy.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

^^That looks stunning


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

AEL_GTR_CYPRUS said:


> was fortunate to randomly meet some gtr enthusiasts today while cruising during the day. One of them happened to be a photographer. Below is one of many images he has taken. Enjoy.


must be like a never ending christmas! have you stopped smiling yet?? stupid question really. :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Ruslan that's absolutely stunning file mou !!! Moooore pics moooore pics pls:bowdown1:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Definitely has a Super Pursuit Mode look to it.

I like the rear tyre and wheel combo. Is that rear bumper different from a regular GTR? Looks more boxy especially where the tail lamps are. Has a presence about it. Nice.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

So what's the official 'name' of this car?

Nissan 'Nismo' GTR

or something?


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

Kadir said:


> Definitely has a Super Pursuit Mode look to it.
> 
> I like the rear tyre and wheel combo. Is that rear bumper different from a regular GTR? Looks more boxy especially where the tail lamps are. Has a presence about it. Nice.


It is different indeed. More square-ish id say. Ive seen both, nismo and 2015 BE in Nissan show room and there are a number of differences


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

LiamGTR said:


> So what's the official 'name' of this car?
> 
> Nissan 'Nismo' GTR
> 
> or something?



"Nissan GTR Nismo"

or are you asking me how I named it?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

AEL_GTR_CYPRUS said:


> "Nissan GTR Nismo"
> 
> 
> 
> or are you asking me how I named it?



Haha no I meant the official name, so it's a Nissan GTR Nismo.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

AEL_GTR_CYPRUS said:


> Was told by my dealer that its the first Matte Grey in Europe.


What you on about, mine is Matte Grey Just not a Nismo and only wrapped matte grey:bawling:

Looks amazing:thumbsup:


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

One more photo from yesterday's evening random photo shoot .


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

I am getting 1 pic a day, so here is one from today.


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

Have you taken that Monster up Troodos yet?

I honestly think that looks better than the black and I hated the white.

Stay of the Keo's whilst driving!


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

woundedgoat said:


> Have you taken that Monster up Troodos yet?
> 
> I honestly think that looks better than the black and I hated the white.
> 
> Stay of the Keo's whilst driving!


Not yet. hehe. we are experiencing some crazy storm weather this week, so troodos trip has to wait!


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

eye candy of the day!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

latests pics


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

Sweet

I think even Nissan could use these photo's to promote the GTR and his big brother the Nismo


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

AEL_GTR_CYPRUS said:


> latests pics


we like you! a fellow enthusiast giving us great daily pics!! what a treat


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

wow! love that colour


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

to keep you even more happier


----------



## splking (May 11, 2012)

Absolutely awesome, the more i see the pics the more it makes me think it's worth the money. Unfortunately I can't afford such a rare beast but I can still enjoy the pics, keep them coming!!!

Drive safe

H


----------



## ttknf (Feb 2, 2007)

Glad to see you finally got your car mate! I was following your story on the other forums.


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

ttknf said:


> Glad to see you finally got your car mate! I was following your story on the other forums.


Thank you! That was quiet a wait, i must say


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

its friday. So here is a new treat for you guys  
make that 2!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Bet that original GTR felt pretty bad  haha


----------



## turbomook (Aug 16, 2014)

Now that is nice.. love those seats


----------



## RobH69 (Nov 7, 2014)

unbelievable thanks for sharing


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Is that rear bumper different from a regular GTR? Looks more boxy especially where the tail lamps are. Has a presence about it. Nice.


Nismo are cheating, going through the archives of the legendary R34 GTR drawing boards and incorporated some awesomeness of its predecessor. :chuckle:


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

latest pics


----------



## James24 (Sep 22, 2014)

WOW that's lush! I thought a normal GTR was stunning.I m getting married in Cyprus in august and was going to see if anyone on here,lived there to take me to the wedding.You don't know any one living near Paphos area do you?
Don't think it's worth me getting mine shipped over lol.


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

James24 said:


> WOW that's lush! I thought a normal GTR was stunning.I m getting married in Cyprus in august and was going to see if anyone on here,lived there to take me to the wedding.You don't know any one living near Paphos area do you?
> Don't think it's worth me getting mine shipped over lol.


Congratulations on the Marriage mate. 

Are you looking for a GTR for your wedding? I know a few GTR owners in Limassol and they know 1 or 2 in Paphos. 

I live about 20 mins away from Paphos.


----------



## James24 (Sep 22, 2014)

AEL_GTR_CYPRUS said:


> Congratulations on the Marriage mate.
> 
> Are you looking for a GTR for your wedding? I know a few GTR owners in Limassol and they know 1 or 2 in Paphos.
> 
> I live about 20 mins away from Paphos.


Thanks, yes I was thinking about it but wasn't sure if there was any out there! It would be amazing if I could sort one out I was only talking to my other half about it yesterday! Do you think anyone would be interested in doing it? Obviously I'm willing to pay etc. I m getting married in Paphos harbor. It would probably make a great place for pictures too?


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

James24 said:


> Thanks, yes I was thinking about it but wasn't sure if there was any out there! It would be amazing if I could sort one out I was only talking to my other half about it yesterday! Do you think anyone would be interested in doing it? Obviously I'm willing to pay etc. I m getting married in Paphos harbor. It would probably make a great place for pictures too?


I just sent you a pm. check it out


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL The bloody Greeks are in recession yet they get the Nismo before us !!!! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

James24 said:


> WOW that's lush! I thought a normal GTR was stunning.I m getting married in Cyprus in august and was going to see if anyone on here,lived there to take me to the wedding.You don't know any one living near Paphos area do you?
> 
> Don't think it's worth me getting mine shipped over lol.



You won't regret getting married in Greece, my brother got married there in September,. Literally the best 2 weeks of everyone's life! I'd post photos but don't want to spoil this topic.


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

LiamGTR said:


> You won't regret getting married in Greece, my brother got married there in September,. Literally the best 2 weeks of everyone's life! I'd post photos but don't want to spoil this topic.


just to clarify, Greece and Cyprus are two different countries.


----------



## Viper® (Oct 25, 2014)

I went to Greece ones, Levkas Island. Trust me, you don't want to drive a GTR there.
Roads have more gabs then swiss cheese.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Stunning looking car in that colour. You are extremely lucky and I am very jealous of your purchase. 
Is there anywhere on Cyprus that you can really 'use' the car or even track it?
As I am sure the answer is no, I would suggest that you come for a holiday in England and join us on one of our many track days that we have every year.


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

nurburgringgtr said:


> Stunning looking car in that colour. You are extremely lucky and I am very jealous of your purchase.
> Is there anywhere on Cyprus that you can really 'use' the car or even track it?
> As I am sure the answer is no, I would suggest that you come for a holiday in England and join us on one of our many track days that we have every year.


Strangely enough, we do have 1 track available. How good is it? I cant tell, yet. I will find out when I go there in spring, possibly. 

You can check it here: Achna Speedway

Thank you for your invitation. Hopefuly one day I will be able to visit you guys at your numerous GTR club meetings.


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Steve - Nismo is in the UK and the one at JFE Exeter went out to the customer yesterday. I wasn't sure about it in the pics but has real presence in the metal.


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

Monster GTR said:


> Steve - Nismo is in the UK and the one at JFE Exeter went out to the customer yesterday. I wasn't sure about it in the pics but has real presence in the metal.


As I mentioned earlier in this thread, a few Nismos could have been on the same ship that delivered mine to Cyprus.


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

GTspirit Owners Club: Ruslan's 2015 Matte Grey Nissan GT-R Nismo


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

You will be most welcome
Keep an eye on the events section where you will find the trackdays



AEL_GTR_CYPRUS said:


> Strangely enough, we do have 1 track available. How good is it? I cant tell, yet. I will find out when I go there in spring, possibly.
> 
> You can check it here: Achna Speedway
> 
> Thank you for your invitation. Hopefuly one day I will be able to visit you guys at your numerous GTR club meetings.


----------



## stixGTR (Sep 24, 2013)

Knowing that I will never be able to afford one of these makes me ultra jealous. Keep buying the lottery tickets

Car looks amazing by the way.


----------



## Nickgoss (Oct 28, 2014)

Think I need to go Jfe the weekend ***128077; awesome that


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

Met with some local GTR enthusiasts for photo session yesterday, including Antonis from this forum. Was a great get together! Hopefully a bigger one to come sometime mid march :flame:


----------



## turbomook (Aug 16, 2014)

Awesome pic of the local meet


----------



## JivkoN (Mar 11, 2015)

Congratulations!!!

I have also been following your thread in another forum and was already wondering what happened with the delivery. Glad that you got it.

Send a message when you go for a coffee to meet and have a look of it if you don't mind.

Best regards


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi guys. Been away for a while.

Here are some pics taken from a local GTR club meeting we had a few weeks ago. 

Enjoy.


----------



## erol_h (Jun 13, 2008)

Great quality pics might pop down to cyprus this year as i have not been in years and my parents also have a holiday home there aswell.


----------



## gabrielg (Jan 1, 2009)

Some more photos of the beast


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

A gtr AND nice weather, damn


----------



## 1JBK (Aug 17, 2013)

just WOW!!! that looks the best colour for it!!

this be the only car /or a gt3 rs that i would sell my RS200 for !!


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

1JBK said:


> just WOW!!! that looks the best colour for it!!
> 
> this be the only car /or a gt3 rs that i would sell my RS200 for !!


RS200 - now that's a car.... 1 of the 2 cars on my bucket list... the other is the Audi Sport Quattro......


----------



## Mike_Pap (Apr 21, 2015)

Congratulations!
A true beast.... 
We could meet anytime for a coffee as I am from Cyprus too mate!


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Congratulations, epic car.
Is nissan going to make a limited amount of nismo gtrs like they did with z-tune?


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

Mike_Pap said:


> Congratulations!
> A true beast....
> We could meet anytime for a coffee as I am from Cyprus too mate!


Yeah, sure. Why dont you join us when we organise meet ups?


----------



## AEL_GTR_CYPRUS (Feb 1, 2015)

Tinoush said:


> Congratulations, epic car.
> Is nissan going to make a limited amount of nismo gtrs like they did with z-tune?


Thank you!
They have only made 200 of them so far, as far as I know.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Tinoush said:


> Congratulations, epic car.
> Is nissan going to make a limited amount of nismo gtrs like they did with z-tune?


They only made 20 Z tunes!

Lovely car BTW!!!


----------

